# رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))



## المحبوب (18 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشهد مؤثر لفتاة اسلمت ولانها اسلمت تضرب بالاحذيه حتي تموت

فبأي ذنب قتلت؟

اتفضل حمل وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

تحميل


((هذا كان من موقع زبالة ))
بعد تحميل الملف وبعد فك الضغط ومشاهدة الفيديو لكم التعليق:-
كوردستان موطن لمجموعة متنوعة من الديانات ، وهذه الديانات دفقت بإفكار راديكالية جذرت مجموعة من القيم  التي طوقت الناس بدائرة من الممنوعات ، والمرأة كانت منذ القدم أسيرة تلك الافكار التي قيدتها من الحريات التي كانت تتمتع بها قبل سيادة الشرائع الدينية فيها ، حيث يلاحظ في المناطق الجبلية الوعرة الموجودة في الاعماق ثمت عادات وتقاليد كوردية قديمة لم تتأثر كثيرا أو قليلا بالشرالئع الاسلامية ، حيث من حق المرأة أن تصاحب رجل حسب إختيارها دون أن تتعرض الى ملاحقات الاهل ويطلق الاكراد على تلك العملية ب ( ره دو ) .
هنالك من يتحدث عن أعداد هائلة من النساء يقتلن يوميا في كوردستان بحجة غسل العار ورغم إالغاء قانون غسل العار من قانون البرلمان الكوردستاني إلا أن أعداد القتلى من النساء لم تقل لحد الان وذلك لعدم وجود سلطة قضائية مستقلة أو سلطة تنفيذية قوية ، وفي الشهر الماضي  نقلت عدسات كاميرات أجهزة الهاتف المحمول قضية رجم فتاة إيزيدية في السابعة عشر من عمرها قتلت على خلفية قصة عشق مع فتى في عمرها في قصبة ( بعشيقة ) – 10 كلم جنوب شرق الموصل – رجما بالحجارة وطابوق البناء في عملية مفتوحة في الشارع العام للمدينة وسط جمهرة من الناس بين راجم ومصور ومزغرد وهم يهتفون بكلمات مثل ( الله أكبر ) وبارك الله بمن يرجمها  الى أن تموت الفتاة أخيرا إثرة ضربة كبيرة من طابوق كبير على رأسها من قبل شاب مفتول العضلات ، وما يثير الانتباه أن ( دعاء خليل ) وهذا أسمها وفي سكرات الموت تحاول تغطية عورتها التي تنكشف من جراء الضرب المستمر ما يبرهن وهن التهمة التي ألبسوها من إجل قتلها.

أول من عرض فيلم رجم الفتاة المغدورة هو موقع البصرة نيت وهو الموقع الرسمي للقيادة القومية لحزب البعث المحذور في العراق ، والغرض من نشر الفيلم كان لاثارة النعرة الدينية بين المسلمين السنة والايزيديين وقد أقتربت التحقيقات الجارية في الحادث الى أن تنظيم القاعدة تكمن وراء تلك الجريمة المروعة لتبررقتل الايزيديين بشكل جماعي  ، حيث قال الموقع على أن الفتاة المذكورة أيزيدية تزوجت شاب مسلم وغيرت دينها فنتجت ما نتجت ، وعلى خلفية تلك الكتابة قامت المنظمات الارهابية الاسلامية في مدينة الموصل بحجز حافلة تقل مجموعة من العمال الايزيديين في معمل نسيج الموصل وقامت بذبح ثلاثة وعشرين فردا منهم وتم رمي جثثهم على الطرقات ، وأعلنت إحدى المنظمات التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة في العراق على إنها ستقوم بقتل خمسة مئة من الإيزيديين إنتقاما من الفتاة التي أسلمت حسب إدعائهم ، ولكن متابع الفلم لا يلاحظ من يتكلم باللغة الكوردية وهي لغة الكرد الايزيديين في المشهد المعروض وكما يلاحظ ترديد كلمات التكبير والتهليل الخاصة بالمسلمين الراديكاليين ما يثبت أن الجريمة إرتكبت من قبل هؤلاء والايزيديين ربما براء من تلك الجريمة ، وفي مكالمة تلفونية لنا مع مجموعة من الوجوه الدينية والأكاديمية والثقافية الإيزيدية ومنهم ( هادي بابا شيخ نجل الرئيس الروحي للإيزيديين ( يحمل الجنسية الالمانية )  أستنكر الجريمة بشدة وأدعي أن سابقة كهذه لم يحدث بين الأيزيديين وأضاف بانهم ينظرون الى المرأة ككائنة مقدسة ويجسدون روح الله في الام ولا يمكن أن يقدموا على فعلة شنيعة كهذه  ، وكذلك الحال مع الامير تحسين بيك الايزيدي أمير الطائفة الايزيدية في العالم حيث صرح لوسائل الاعلام بان الجريمة بشعة ومحط أستنكاره وسخطه في آن واحد وأضاف بان العملية هي مدبرة لتبرير حملة جينوسايد ضد الاقلية الايزيدية .
http://www.yek-dem.com/moxtarat=1-6-5-2007.htm


2- وبعد كشف الكذبة نقول لماذا يصرخون و يصيحون في الدنيا كلها بسبب رجم هذه اليزيدية ((الامر كله كذب))وهم من وضعوا حد الرجم وشاهد هنا رجم امراه افغانية 

تحميل

3- من يفهم في قراءة الاخبار يكتشف ان التوتر السائد بين القاعدة الموالي لحزب البعث والايزيديين يعرف تماما ان هذه القصة هي من تنفيذ اسلامي صرف حتى تكون مبرر لقتل المئات من الايزيديين وهذا ما حدث بعدها من قتل 23 ايزيديا وكذلك التوعد بقتل خمسمائة اخرين من اجل هذه الفتاة ((عجبي يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا في جنازته))
4- نشروا الفيلم في العالم كله حتى لا يفضحهم العالم بانها تخصهم بل نشروها على اعتبار انهم الضحية وليس الجاني 
اخيرا اقول عيب عليكم يا مسلمين تقذفوا الناس باوساخكم وهذه الفتاة رخيصة بهذه الشكل حتى تقتلوها وتتخذوا من مقتلها ذريعة لضرب اعدائكم وانت الفاعلون ((اهان الاسلام الانسان ))  *​
*ملحوظة هامة : مقاطع الفيديو قاسيه الاولى منها  لفتاة يتم رجمها فارجو ان من لا يتحمل هذه المشاهد لا يدخل او يحمل المقطع  والثاني لامراه افغانية​*


----------



## danielgad (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

الصور محزنة و مؤلمة لحد بعيد ارجوكم عدم الاستمرار في فتح موضوع الفيديو لشدة تأثيره المؤلم وما فعل بالانسانة الضعيفة لا يبرر باي مبرر كان!!  اشكرك ربي و الهي الحنون علي جزيل وعظم وروعة قداستك وطهارتك ومحبتك وحنانك اما المرأة التي امسكت في ذات الفعل " الزني " ماذا قال لها رب المجد بعد ان سرب - طرد - الشاكين :
" اما دانك احد  فقالت لا ياسيد فقال لها ولا انا ادينك ايضا اذهبي و لا تعودي تخطئ ايضا "​ مبارك هو جلالك وحبك واحسانك سيدي العظيم​


----------



## Mohamed Is Christian (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## pop201 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

هذا هو الاسلام..!!!! نشكر الرب يسوع كل حين وكل لحظة لولادتنا بالمسيح الفادي المحب المسامح


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*طب واحنا ايه اللى يخصنا فى الموضوع ؟*


----------



## المحبوب (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*



			طب واحنا ايه اللى يخصنا فى الموضوع ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي يهوذا انا لست مع الايزيدين ولكن انا كتبت هذا الموضوع لكشف حقائق معينة لكل انسان وهي :-
1- الكذب الاسلامي والتلفيق من اجل تنفيذ اهداف دنيئة
2- لا توجد قيمة للانسان بوجه عام او المراة بوجه خاص لكنها يمكن ان تباع وتشترى او تقتل اي انه يمكن استغلالها باي شكل من اجل اهداف دنيئة
3- الاسلام والسياسة القذرة والاستبدادية وعدم احترام الاخر هي صفة اساسية للاسلام *


----------



## Hobbaz (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

والله لا يدعى هذا على الاسلام الا كاذب أحمق . ييقن أن الاسلام هو الدين الحق ولكن كبرا منه أوجبنا او حسدا يسئ الى الاسلام( والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون). انتم يأدعياء الله محبه وحب عدوك والذى منه هاتفضلو طوول عمركو تغلو من الاسلام ولكن سيأتى اليوم الذى تيقنو ان الاسلام هو دين الحق والعلم الذى حول الجزيرة العربية من أرض الجهل والعادات السيئة الى منارة ولكن هذا اليوم لن ينفع فيه الندم . ووالله لولا ان ظهر من بين المسلمين من هم يسئ للاسلام بعدم فهمهم للدين وتقديرهم له ما تجرأ امثالكم يامن تدعون المسيحية والمسيح الكريم منكم برئ أن تسيئوا له(موتوا بغيظكم) قتلكم الله . والله لو أن المسيح أدرك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لأتبعه


----------



## المحبوب (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*عزيزي hobbaz  مشاركتك بعيدة تماما عن الموضوع فهل لم تقرا عنوان الموضوع ؟

اما عن حسدنا للاسلام فاقول لماذا نحسده ؟ آه فهمت ممكن نحسده علشان :-
1- الدول الاسلامية متقدمة جدا والدول غير الاسلامية نامية وفقيرة وتصيبها المجاعات من حين لاخر
2- الدول الاسلامية مستقرة والدول غير الاسلامية تنتشر فيها فرق الجهاد والموت وفرق الارهاب 
3-الدول الاسلامية من فيض غناها تتبرع للدول غير الاسلامية

هل تريد المزيد من الذي ممكن ان نحسد عليه الدول الاسلامية ؟ 

اما الحقد والغليل الذي في صدورنا فبالفعل امرنا اللات في كتابه في سورة التوبة
قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ  قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ (14)


بالفعل صدورنا لا تشفى الا بقتلكم بحسب كلام اللات في سورة التوبة 14 

اما ان الموضع كاذب فهل تنكر حقيقة رجم الزانية ؟ فاذا وضعتها لك فيديو تنكرها ؟ 

فانت اما شئ من اثنين لا غير
1- انت مهذب جدا واخلاقك اعلى من اخلاق اله الاسلام
2- انت لا تعرف شئ عن دينك فقط مجرد ما قالوه لك في المسجد والمدرسة وضحكوا به عليك

*


----------



## ثابت (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*



المحبوب قال:


> *عزيزي hobbaz مشاركتك بعيدة تماما عن الموضوع فهل لم تقرا عنوان الموضوع ؟*
> 
> *اما عن حسدنا للاسلام فاقول لماذا نحسده ؟ آه فهمت ممكن نحسده علشان :-*
> *1- الدول الاسلامية متقدمة جدا والدول غير الاسلامية نامية وفقيرة وتصيبها المجاعات من حين لاخر*
> ...


 
*اولا موضوع رجم الفتاة قديم جدا يعني اكثر من سنة*
*ثانيا محطة تلفزيونية عراقية(اسمها الفرات) عملت لقاء مع اهل البنت وخاصة ابوها وقال انه قتلها غسلا للعار لكونها هربت مع شاب مسلم ولم يتطرق لاسلامها بشيء *
*اما والد الشب الي كان مقررانها تتزوجه وهو مسلم فاجاب بانه رفض استقبالها خوفا من المشاكل مع اهلها اذا علمو بانها اسلمت*
*ثالثا نعم لدينا نحن المسلمين حد الرجم للزاني المحصن اي الذي تزوج من قبل *

########################
##############################
########################
###########################
احترم ادب الحوار يامسلم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس


----------



## ثابت (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*



ثابت قال:


> *اولا موضوع رجم الفتاة قديم جدا يعني اكثر من سنة*
> *ثانيا محطة تلفزيونية عراقية(اسمها الفرات) عملت لقاء مع اهل البنت وخاصة ابوها وقال انه قتلها غسلا للعار لكونها هربت مع شاب مسلم ولم يتطرق لاسلامها بشيء *
> *اما والد الشب الي كان مقررانها تتزوجه وهو مسلم فاجاب بانه رفض استقبالها خوفا من المشاكل مع اهلها اذا علمو بانها اسلمت*
> *ثالثا نعم لدينا نحن المسلمين حد الرجم للزاني المحصن اي الذي تزوج من قبل *
> ...



كلعادة تحذفون الاجابة  لماذا لم تقل للمجذوب ان يحترم الحوار
ويكتب اسم الله بشكل صحيح

سؤالي لكم هل يوجد حد الرجم للزانية في الكتاب المقدس ام لا


----------



## ثابت (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*يخرجون الفتاة الى باب بيت ابيها و يرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لانها عملت قباحة في اسرائيل بزناها في بيت ابيها فتنزع الشر من وسطك (تث 22 : 21)
فاخرجوهما كليهما الى باب تلك المدينة و ارجموهما بالحجارة حتى يموتا الفتاة من اجل انها لم تصرخ في المدينة و الرجل من اجل انه اذل امراة صاحبه فتنزع الشر من وسطك (تث 22 : 24)

ما هو ردكم على المقطع السابق 



ولي تعقيب*


----------



## المحبوب (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*اهلا ومرحبا بك اخي ثابت واسال براحتك ومفيش مشكلة وجواب سؤالك بكل ما ستعقب عليه تم الرد عليه في الموضوع الذي انت فتحته بتاريخ 21-4-2007 في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19216

وكانت اخر مشاركة لك برقم 36
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19216&page=4

مع العلم ان الموضوع وصل الى 80 مشاركة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19216&page=8

اي انك لم تكمل ما بداته فهل تريد تكرار ما حدث لك من قبل في هذا الموضوع ؟ او لم تكتفي بكل الردود التي تمت الرد فيها عليك ؟
*


----------



## الاسد التركماني (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا : ان العالم كله يعرف قصة هذه الفتاة المسكينة وانا من الموصل شهدت الحقيقة كاملة وهي اسلام فتاة يزيدية وبعد اسلامها ذهبت الى مركز الشرطة لحمايتها  ولكن الشرطة من خستهم وطواطؤهم مع القتلة قاموا  بتسليم الفتاة بعد ما  وعدوها  بعدم ايذائها ولكن عبدة الشيطان لم يقوموا الى بما يمليه عليه  رئيسهم  فقاموا بقتلها وهذه الحقيقة حتى اليزيدين لا ينكروها  
ثانيا لا تحاولوا قلب الحقائق  بتللفيق هذه التهم  فكيف تقارن فتاة زانية بواحدة اسلمت 
 قالى الله تعالى(يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بافواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون)
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ثابت (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*



المحبوب قال:


> *اهلا ومرحبا بك اخي ثابت واسال براحتك ومفيش مشكلة وجواب سؤالك بكل ما ستعقب عليه تم الرد عليه في الموضوع الذي انت فتحته بتاريخ 21-4-2007 في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19216
> 
> وكانت اخر مشاركة لك برقم 36
> ...




اسئل ليش 
لانه تم فصلي 
ولانه من ذلك الوقت لا املك كمبيوتر او انترنت 
والان عملت اشتراك جديد لمدة 3 شهور قابل للتجديد
اما في الموضوع السبق 
لم يقم احد بالاجابة بشكل مباشر او مقنع بل ما حصل كله تهرب


----------



## المحبوب (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*الناس تحكم لما تدخل على الموضوع وتشوف اذا كان حدث تهرب ام لا اما الردود غير مقنعه ام مقنعه فشئ معروف ان اي رد مسيحي عليكم لن تقتنعوا به واقصى ممكن تردوا بيه على النقاش هو ((الرد غي مقنع)) اليس هذا التهرب بعينه *


----------



## دموع حزينة (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

أولا :
أبدأ كلامي ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبعد 
بعد رؤيتي لهذا المنظر الفظيع والذي أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يتقبلها من الشهداء وأن يجعل دارها ومستقرها الفردوس الأعلى . اللهم آمين 
ثانياً :
*الزميل المحبوب 
سؤال ليك وأريد إجابة صريحة منك 
هل ترضى أن يكون لك رب صلب وأذي ولم يستطيع حتى الدفاع عن نفسه فأي رب هذا الذي تتحدث عنه وتقول يسوع *
*ومن أين جئتم بهذه الصور وتقول ده عيسى ودي مريم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل *
وإزاي ترضى لنفسك ومتكسفش إنك تروح للبابا وتطلب منه الصفح والغفران وتقول أنا سرقت أنا زنيتوتقدم القربان لإنسان زيك لا يعلم من الحق شيئا 
  وتنسى رب الأرض والسماء ربي وربك الله سبحانه وتعالى رب عيسى ومريم ورب كل شيئ [/ 
FONT]
طب إزاي بتقول إن عيسى صلب وتقول عنه رب وتقول إنه مات  إذن مين مسير الكون وترضى لنفسك إله يعذب ويصلب 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## danielgad (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

الاخ دموع حزينة
تكرر الرد علي هذه الاسئلة و من يريد البحث عن اجابتها فهي بالمنتدي   وبغيره
 ولكن في اجابات تلغرافية مبسطة اجيبك :
1- خلق الله الانسان طاهرا
2- سقط الانسان في العصيان و التمرد علي الله في جنة عدن بغواية الشيطان و كان عقابه الموت ( الانفصال عن الله )
3- بالخطية مات الانسان جسدا و روحا.
4- و لان الله احب الانسان و اراد خلاصه .
5- و لان الله  عادل  كان لابد له من ان يترك الانسان للموت الابدي.
6- كان قرار الله بفداء الانسان قرارا ابديا ( اعمالا للعدل و اعتبارا للمحبة  تلاقي المتناقضان  العدل و المحبة )
5- اعلن الله للانسان طريقا للنجاة في نسل المرأة ( حواء ) و هو المسيح في عصر الميلاد من السيدة العذراء
6- رمز الله للخلاص بذبيحة حيوانية وصنع منها اقمصة  من جلد لستر عري آدم وحواء
7- استمر الانسان يعبد الله من خلال تقديم الذبيحة  لغفران خطيته و هو لا يفهم معناها حتي ان الله قدم  لابراهيم الكبش الفدية عن اسحاق وحيده.
8- اعلن الله في العهد القديم خطة الفداء بالتجسد ( تجسد الله) وتكرر اعلانها و لم يستطع الانسان ادراك المعاني بالتفصيل
9- تجسد الله طواعية في صورة انسان كامل ( المسيح) و مات ( طواعية ) بديلا عن كل العالم  وقام تأكيدا لهذا المعني
10- كل من يقبل المسيح فاديا له الحياة الابدية  ( و هو امر اختياري بحت )
11- انا المسيحي قبلت المسيح الانسان الكامل (وهو الاله الكامل الذي اعبده ) مائتا عني و مقاما من الاموات  بدلا مني ولانه الاله الكامل لذا اعبده.
12- كان هدف التشريع الالهي بيد موسي ( الشريعة ) هو الوصول بالانسان الي الكمال باعماله و لكن كل البشر كلهم فشلوا في الوصول الي هذا الكمال و صاروا تحت حكم الموت بما فيهم كل الانبياء و لما مات المسيح وقام رفع هذا الحكم بالموت عن كل من يؤمن به و جاء المسيح بالمؤمنين الي الكمال الالهي المطلوب بدون اعمال الشريعة و لكن برحمة الله وغفرانه المدفوع الثمن .
13- الرجوع الي اتباع اعمال الشريعة  للوصول بالانسان الي الكمال هو رده عن قانون الله للفداء و هو اهانه و رفض ودوس لدم المسيح الكريم البديل عني  وعن كل العالم لذا يرفض المسيحيون المؤمنون اية محاولة لخلاص الانسان و الوصول به الي الكمال دون الحماية في البر الالهي بالمسيح .
14- ان قبلت فداء المسيح فلن تكن الدموع الحزينة بل فرح الله بالخلاص الابدي و هذه هي البشارة المفرحة ( اي الانجيل ) ان المسيح مات بديلا عنك كي تحيا الي الابد.


----------



## danielgad (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

اعتذر لاخطاء الهجاية و الترقيم


----------



## المحبوب (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*اخي دموع حزينة ارحب بكل مشاركتك لكن بالتاكيد هي بعيدة عن الموضوع تماما 
ايضا اشكرك اخي الحبيب دانيال من اجل ردك الجميل ولا تقلق فان اخطائك الهجائية ليست بالمشكلة لان الكلمات مفهومة الرب يباركك*


----------



## المحبوب (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*نست اخبركم عن امر عجيب حدث في مصر الايام السابقة فهذا الفيديو المعروض في اول مشاركة اقتبسه المسلمون ونشروه على فتاة من الاسكندرية واخرون قاولوا من المنيا وغيرهم قال بورسعيد ((اي مكان )) وقالوا انها مسيحية واسلمت فرجمها اهلها النصارى الكفرة وبداوا في تحريض المسلمين على القتل والفتك بالمسيحين انتقاما لاختهم في الايمان الشهيدة وطبعا برنامج البيت بيتك اتكلم في الموضوع ده لكن دون اي استفاضة فقط اشارة الى انه هذه الفتاة ليست من مصر . *​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

فعلا انا شفتها مع ناس كتير والكل مسميها فتاة مسيحية اسلمت

وواحد صحبى جى يسالنى عليها ويقلى شفت البنت المسيحية الى اسلمت واقلة دى مش مسحية وبرة مصر يقلى ازاى دى هنا فى مصر

عمرها ما هيبطلوا كااذيب


----------



## انا مسلم لله (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

شكرا لاستفهاااااااااااااااام حقيقة الموضوع ارجوا ذالك


----------



## المحبوب (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*الحبيب انا مسلم اذا كان عندك راي في الموضوع الذي انت دخلت وشاركت فيه فاهلا وسهلا وستجدنا جميعا قراناه وبالطبع ستجد الرد لكن اذا كان بعيد عن الموضوع فبالطبع سيتم مسحه من قبل المشرفين وهذا ليس لك وحدك بل لاي شخص وهذا امر تنظيمي فقط وليس امر موجه لك او لشخص ما .

تحياتي اليك​*


----------



## المحبوب (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجم فتاة ايزيدية حتى الموت لانها اسلمت !((الكذبة الاسلامية))*

*كمان عايز اقولكم على حاجة لو حد فيكم حمل الفيديو المشهور جدا عند الناس وانا وضعت اللنك بتاعه في اول الموضوع هايشوف في الفيديو ان القران شغال وفاصلين صوت الناس عارفين ليه ؟

علشان تبقى الكذبة مسبوكه جامد قوي ؟

لان اللى بيرجموا البنت بيقولوا : الله اكبر ؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfJ-8oKbaCM&feature=related


فهل الايزيدي هايقول : الله اكبر ؟
هل المسيحي هايقول الله اكبر ؟

ربنا يرحمنا من الكذب ؟*


----------



## antonius (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي المحبوب..
يجب ان نحذر فيما نقول..
انا (من جهة والدي)..من قرية بعشيقة..التي حصلت فيها الجريمة..
والجريمة حصلت فعلا لفتاة ايزيدية كانت قد هربت مع مسلم قذر..ثم عاد الكلب ورماها عند اهلها بعد ان اخذ ماربه الشرير منها..فقام اهل القرية بضربها و"رجمها" حتى قتلها اخيرا خالها..
..نحن اهل الحقيقة ولن نقبل بغيرها..ويجب ان نقولها..!! فليس في الحقيقة عيب!!
....
بغض النظر عن القصة...
الا ان الفيديو يعطينا صورة عن وحشية الشريعة الاسلامية التي تامر بالرجم !!..!! 
**فعلا تم اغتيال الكثير من الايزيديين على يد المسلمين..قبل وبعد الحادثة**


----------



## jojo_angelic (30 سبتمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> اخي المحبوب..
> يجب ان نحذر فيما نقول..
> انا (من جهة والدي)..من قرية بعشيقة..التي حصلت فيها الجريمة..
> والجريمة حصلت فعلا لفتاة ايزيدية كانت قد هربت مع مسلم قذر..ثم عاد الكلب ورماها عند اهلها بعد ان اخذ ماربه الشرير منها..فقام اهل القرية بضربها و"رجمها" حتى قتلها اخيرا خالها..
> ...



        نعم صحيح الجريمه حصلت لفتاة ايزيديه هربت مع مسلم ثم تركها 
        فقام اهل القربه بضربها ورجمها حتى الموت لتنال جزائها وغسلا
        للعار الذي الحقته بأهلها فلتكن عبره لغيرها والقصه حدثت قبل اكثر من سنه .


----------



## jojo_angelic (30 سبتمبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> نعم صحيح الجريمه حصلت لفتاة ايزيديه هربت مع مسلم ثم تركها
> فقام اهل القربه بضربها ورجمها حتى الموت لتنال جزائها وغسلا
> للعار الذي الحقته بأهلها فلتكن عبره لغيرها والقصه حدثت قبل اكثر من سنه .



اسفه القضيه ليست جريمــة وانما قضية شرف لذا استوجب التنبيه


----------



## Just-Me (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*لماذا تحذف مشاركاتي؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2009)

just-me قال:


> *لماذا تحذف مشاركاتي؟؟؟؟
> *



*عندما تضع مشاركات تتحدث فيها عن حبك لمحمد واسباب ايمانك بيه فى موضوع فى قسم الاخبار يعتبر هذا مخالف للقوانين لانه خارج عن مضمون الخبر ولذلك مشاركاتك تحذف *


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

ابن كثير قال:


> قال تعالى فى محكم تنزيله





ابن كثير قال:


> (ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )




*أيه مين فين ليه :t31:*
*أنت مريض يا باشا والا جي تهزر*​


----------

